# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Chemotherapie bei Prostatakrebs ?

## Gerd Unterstenhöfer

Seit mehr als 11 Jahren habe ich Prostatakrebs.  Obwohl meine Ausgangswerte nicht sehr gut waren (PSA 82; T4; G 3b) habe ich bis heute mit guter  z.T. sehr guter  Qualität gelebt. Folgenden Therapien habe ich mich unterzogen:  RPE,  Bestrahlung der Prostataloge, intermittierende Hormonablation, zweifache Hormonsuppression mit LHRH-Analogon und Antiandrogen.  Es gibt keine medizinische Erklärung dafür, weshalb ich so lange und so gut überlebt habe.
 
Vor sechs Wochen war mein PSA-Wert trotz zweifacher Hormonblockade bei 80 und es ist wohl eine Frage der Zeit,  bis meine Onkologin mir eine Chemotherapie empfehlen wird.  Heute bin ich entschlossen, mich dieser sog. Therapie nicht auszusetzen.  Die Gründe für meine Entscheidung sind die Tatsachen,  dass die Chemotherapie noch keinen Prostatakrebskranken geheilt hat, dass sie median lediglich zu einer Lebensverlängerung von zwei oder drei Monaten führt und dass diese Lebensverlängerung um den Preis einer sehr geringen Lebensqualität erkauft wird.
 
Nun habe ich soeben noch mal die Ausführungen von Brad W. Guess zum Thema Chemotherapie bei Prostatakrebs:  Wozu überhaupt? gelesen, die Ralf übersetzt und ins Forum gestellt hat.  Da heißt es auf S. 2:
 
"Der zweite Vorteil, der bei der  Anwendung von Docetaxel, verglichen mit Mitoxantron, bei Männern mit fortgeschrittenem PK beobachtet wurde, war eine Verbesserung der Lebensqualität."

 
Dieser Vorteil ergibt sich aber lediglich aus dem Vergleich eines Medikaments mit erwiesenermaßen vielfältigen und heftigen Negativwirkungen mit einem solchen, dessen Negativwirkungen nicht ganz so vielfältig und heftig sind.
Und dann behauptet Guess:
 

"Es ist wohlbekannt, dass unbehandelter fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs die Lebensqualität eines Mannes ruiniert, oft für viele Monate oder sogar Jahre, bevor er der Erkrankung erliegt."

Leider wird nicht dargelegt, wie, wann und mit welchem Verfahren dieses Ergebnis ermittelt worden ist;  mir jedenfalls ist es nicht bekannt und ich wüsste gerne, ob jemand hier im Forum mich aufklären kann, ob diese Behauptung ein Phantasieprodukt ist oder tatsächlich von sauber ermittelten Tatsachen gestützt wird.
 
Herzliche Grüße
 
Gerd

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Gerd, da noch niemand sonst geantwortet hat, will ich mit ein paar Fragen (und Fragezeichen) Deinen Beitrag aufgreifen und nach vorn holen, in der Hoffnung, dass Du noch andere Stellungnahmen erhältst.

Zunächst finde ich weder in Deinem Profil noch in Deinem Beitrag eine Angabe zur Malignität, denn aus dieser erklärt sich u.a. die recht lange Überlebenszeit, über die Du selbst erstaunt bist.

Da Du alle Standardtherapien hinter Dir hast, kann ich die Erklärung für Deinen hohen PSA-Wert  nur in der Existenz von Metastasen finden. Sind diese lokalisiert?

Deine Skepsis hinsichtlich einer Chemotherapie halte ich für unbegründet und in Deinem Fall auch für gefährlich. Wie denn sonst können nicht hormonsensible Krebszellen vernichtet werden? Ich finde viele Berichte im Forum, dass die bei Prostatakrebs angemessene "leichte" Chemotherapie gut vertragen wird (z.B. berichtet WW dies, auch Leibowitz) und die tatsächliche Überlebenszeit ist im Einzelfall viel länger als die mediane, da in letztere ja auch alle Schwerstfälle eingehen. Mir scheint, dass der schlechte Ruf, den die Chemotherapie hat, aus Umständen resultiert, dass diese  in falscher Komposition und Dosierung, insbes. aber viel zu spät verordnet wird, zu einem Zeitpunkt erst, zu welchem  die Teilung aneuploider Zellen mal ihrer Masse diejenige Rate von Apoptosis übersteigt, welche die Chemotherapie zu bewirken in der Lage ist. Deshalb halte ich Dein Zögern für gefährlich.

Wie Du meinen früheren Beiträgen entnehmen konntest, habe ich mich in letzter Zeit intensiv mit den diagnostischen und den prognostischen Möglichkeiten der DNA-Zytometrie beschäftigt, und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass ich den Prostatakrebs jetzt erst zu "verstehen" begann.  Die bekannteste und auch für medizinische Laien verständliche Schrift ist die Publikation der Gmünder Ersatzkasse "Prostatakrebs: Diagnose und Prognose" (www.gek.de Bereich Service - Broschüren - Therapie Broschüren. Eine weitergehende Schrift, allerdings mehr an Urologen gerichtet, ist die auch über den Buchhandel erhältliche Broschüre über das Experten-Symposium an der Universität Bremen vom 12.Mai 2005, ISBN 3-537-44041-3. Eine der markantesten Thesen  formuliert Tribukait, indem er sagt, dass die Hormontherapie bei Tumoren hoher Dedifferenzierung  (aneuploide) sehr kritisch hinterfragt werden muss, da sie nur einen scheinbaren, vorübergehenden Erfolg  bringt, in Wirklichkeit aber einen Wachstumsschub für Krebszellen hoher Malignität auslöst. 

Gruss und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## LudwigS

Einen schönen Sonntagmorgen....




> Zunächst finde ich weder in Deinem Profil noch in Deinem Beitrag eine Angabe zur Malignität, denn aus dieser erklärt sich u.a. die recht lange Überlebenszeit, über die Du selbst erstaunt bist.


Und doch war sie da::




> Seit mehr als 11 Jahren habe ich Prostatakrebs.  Obwohl meine Ausgangswerte nicht sehr gut waren (PSA 82; T4; 
> * G 3b*)


http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...111&Itemid=108

http://www.tumorzentrum-ulm.de/patie...akarzinom.html

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Gerd Unterstenhöfer

Lieber Reinardo,
 
herzlichen Dank für Deine wohlmeinenden Ausführungen.  -  Ich beantworte sie gerne:
 
Zunächst finde ich weder in Deinem Profil noch in Deinem Beitrag eine Angabe zur Malignität, denn aus dieser erklärt sich u.a. die recht lange Überlebenszeit, über die Du selbst erstaunt bist.
 
Mein Karzinom hatte den höchst möglichen Malignitätsgrad, nämlich G 3 b.
 
Da Du alle Standardtherapien hinter Dir hast, kann ich die Erklärung für Deinen hohen PSA-Wert  nur in der Existenz von Metastasen finden. Sind diese lokalisiert?
 
Ich habe seit etwa 1998 fünf Metastasen.  Sie sind aber alle osteoblastisch und zeigen seit Jahren weder im CT noch im Szintigramm erkennbares Wachstum, scheinen daher inaktiv zu sein oder extrem langsam zu wachsen.  Im März d.J. sind in einem PET-CT in Ulm noch einige Minimetastasen gefunden worden, die in den oben genannten Verfahren noch gar nicht erkennbar sind und über deren Wirkungsgrad man keine Aussage treffen kann.
 
  Deshalb halte ich Dein Zögern für gefährlich.  Darauf kann ich Dir nur englisch antworten:  No risk  no fun.
 
Eine der markantesten Thesen  formuliert Tribukait, indem er sagt, dass die Hormontherapie bei Tumoren hoher Dedifferenzierung  (aneuploide) sehr kritisch hinterfragt werden muss, da sie nur einen scheinbaren, vorübergehenden Erfolg  bringt, in Wirklichkeit aber einen Wachstumsschub für Krebszellen hoher Malignität auslöst.
 
Diese These  sei sie nun richtig oder falsch  trifft auf meine Situation nicht zu, denn ich lebe ja schon mehr als zehn Jahre mit Hormontherapien.
 
Auf meine Frage, ob denn die Behauptung von Guess zum Thema Chemotherapie bei Prostatakrebs, dass es wohlbekannt sei, dass unbehandelter fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs die Lebensqualität eines Mannes ruiniert, oft für viele Monate oder sogar Jahre, bevor er der Erkrankung erliegt" kannst Du mir leider auch nicht antworten. - Die Tatsache, dass niemand hier im Forum dazu Stellung nimmt, bestärkt mich in der Vermutung, dass sie ebenso kühn wie falsch ist.
 
Herzliche Grüße

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Hallo lieber Gerd,

daß Du inzwischen diesen PSA-Wert erreicht hast, bedrückt mich. Ich wage ja auch nicht zu hoffen, daß die Kurve des PSA-Verlaufs sehr flach ist...

Wir haben uns schon einmal im Frühsommer persönlich über die Frage "Überlebensvorteil durch Chemotherapie bei hormonrefraktärem PCa" unterhalten, als wir zufällig in der Ecke der "Metastasierten" bzw. "Refraktären" zusammensaßen. Wir sind damals im Gespräch sehr schnell vom eventuell zu erwartenden Zeitgewinn zur eventuell zu erwartenden Lebensqualität gekommen; das ist der Punkt, welchen man eher mit philosophischen Gedanken als mit medizinischen verbindet.

Docetaxel wird ja in Deutschland noch nicht sehr lange offiziell angewendet, sodaß eigene praktische Erfahrungen bei den Verschreibern recht selten sind. Einer, den ich fragen und vertrauen würde ist F.E., denn er hat off-label-Vorsprung. Er erklärt übrigens auch diesen statistischen 3-Monats-Vorteil und kann mit Sicherheit einiges zur Lebensqualität sagen.

In Deiner Aufzählung vermisse ich Zometa.

Viele Grüße und alles Gute
Dieter

----------


## Gerd Unterstenhöfer

Lieber Dieter,

ich erinnere mich gerne an unser Gespräch anläßlich des BPS-Treffens.

Was F.E. angeht, hatte ich im Stillen auf seine Stellungnahme zu der Behauptung von Herrn Guess gehofft. Gleiches gilt übrigens für fs.

Ansonsten bin ich in guten Händen, nämlich bei der Prof. Elke Jäger vom Krankenhaus Nord-West in Frankfurt.

Zometa habe ich mir reichlich reingezogen.  Leider hat es bei mir eine Kiefernekrose verursacht, die aber inzwischen nach OP gut geheilt ist.

Herzliche Grüße

Gerd

----------


## Berntt

Hallo Gerd,

seit Juni bekomme ich alle 4 Wochen Taxotere ( ca. 30mg/qm Körperoberfläche). Ich habe bisher keine spürbaren Nebenwirkungen, bin unter Therapie voll arbeitsfähig, auch die Leberwerte und Blutbild sind im Normbereich unter Taxotere.

Dass mit Hilfe von Taxotere das PSA lange unter Kontrolle gehalten werden kann, sieht man z.B. an der PK Historie von Ric Martens:
http://www.ric-masten.net/Prostate.Series.html

Das sind Einzelfälle. Sicherlich gibt es auch Therapieversager.
Wenn die Statistik von 3 Monaten verlängerter Lebenszeit unter Taxotere spricht, heisst das aber auch, dass einem Therapieversager ein ander Pat. gegenübersteht der eine 6 Monate verlängerte Lebenszeit erreicht usw. Die Statistik sagt nichts aus über die Wirkung im Einzelfall.

Ich glaube Ric Masten hält sich über Jahre u.a. mit Taxotere "über Wasser".

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde Taxotere zumindestens versuchen. Als Low dose Therapie sind die Nebenwirkungen sicherlich gering.

Gruss Bernt

----------


## Jörg (O)

Lieber Gerd,
"Chemo oder nicht?" das ist unsere Gretchenfrage, die ich für mich (noch)
nicht beantworten kann. 
Zu sehr haben sich die vielen negativen Berichte über die Nebenwirkungen der Chemotherapie seit ihrer Einführung in den 60er Jahren in meinem Kopf eingeprägt. 
Es ist deshalb immer sehr aufschlußreich, wenn Betroffene wie z.B. Bernt
über ihre Erfahrungen mit der Chemotherapie berichten. 
Vielleicht helfen mir die positiven Berichte, meine Abwehrhaltung gegenüber der Chemo abzubauen.
Deine Frage bezüglich der Behauptung, dass die Lebensqualität der im Endstadium unbehandelten Patienten deutlich schlechter sei als bei den
mit Chemo Behandelten, können höchstwahrscheinlich nur die Ärzte ernsthaft beantworten, die mit solchen Fällen zu tun haben.
Sicherlich werden auch die Patienten, die sich keiner Chemotherapie unterziehen, in ärztlicher Behandlung sein und all die notwendige Betreuung und die notwendigen Medikamente erhalten, die in ihrer Situation erforderlich sind. 
Insofern kann ich die in dem Bericht aufgestellte Behauptung der geringeren Lebensqualität nicht nachvollziehen. Ich halte sie deshalb für
reichlich überzogen und wenig überdacht, denn so hat es den Anschein,
als wolle der Verfasser des Berichts den Betroffenen andeuten, dass ohne
Chemotherapie das letzte Ende ihres Lebensweges sich recht dornig  gestalten werde. Das wird es aber so oder so sein.
Gruß Jörg (O)

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Bernt,
ich finde Dein Erfahrungsbericht macht denjenigen Mut, die wie ich vor der Therapieentscheidung stehen, um zu *verhindern*, schnell in ein fortgeschrittenes Stadium zu kommen. Die Kernaussage der Experten geht doch in die Richtung *frühzeitig* einzuschreiten um einer Entwicklung, wo am Ende wirklich nur noch die harte Chemo steht, vorzubeugen. Ich denke daß es sehr wichtig ist allen Betroffenen diese verdammte Angst vor der Chemo zu nehmen. Ich würde mir auch noch mehr solcher positiven Rückmeldungen wünschen.
Schönen Dank und optimalen Therapieerfolg
Jürgen M.

----------


## Berntt

Hallo Jürgen,

mein Urologe hat mir aufgrund seiner Erfahrung mit anderen Pat. in ähnlicher Situation prophezeit, dass es bei der angegebenen lowdose Dosierung praktisch keine Nebenwirkung geben wird. Das ist also wohl die Regel und ich bin nicht die Ausnahme ( wohlgemerkt bei der lowdose Dosierung).

Gruss Bernt

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Gerd,
bei mir liegen jetzt 3 Monate mit 9 Infusionen Taxtotere 55mg (25 mg/m2), Carboplatin 200mg u. Dexametason 10mg --> 5mg hinter mir und es folgen jetzt noch 3. Die ersten 4 erzeugten praktisch keine Nebenwirkungen. Danach traten ca. 3 Tage nach Infusion für ca. 2 Tage leichtes Übelkeitgefühl, Appetitlosigkeit und schaler Geschmack im Mund auf (aber ohne Erbrechen), verbunden mit empfindlicher Zunge. In der Nase ist öfters ein wenig Blut. Die Knöchel sind tageweise etwas angeschwollen, was offenbar in der Nacht zu stärkerem Harndrang führt (Entwässerung). Die Haare sind bisher etwa zu 1/3 ausgefallen.
In den Tagen, wo es in der Magengegend nicht stimmt, geht es mir natürlich nicht so gut. Aber ansonsten fühle ich mich nicht krank, bin nicht  depressiv und gehe meiner Arbeit nach. Meinen gewohnten Tagesablauf und meine Aktivitäten kann ich beibehalten. 
Mein Fall ist sicherlich nicht allgemeingültig, aber er sollte doch jeden, der vor dieser Entscheidung steht, ermutigen.
Das Verfahren mit wöchentlichen kleineren Dosen (3x + 1x Pause pro Zyklus) birgt nicht die Gefahr des großen Holzhammers, der einen gleich niederstreckt. Man kann es also auch gefahrlos probieren und ggf. wieder abbrechen!
In vielen Kliniken wird allerdings gerne noch eine Monatsdosis auf einmal verabreicht, weil das angeblich wirksamer sein soll. Es können aber auch Zeit- und Kostengründe dahinter stecken. Das muß man standhaft verweigern, denn dabei treten diese berüchtigten Fälle auf, mit denen die Chemothrapie verteufelt wird. Ich mußte das im eigenen Bekanntenkreis leider schon erleben.
Wichtig für die Verträglichkeit ist allerdings auch die körperliche Konstitution und das biologische Alter.
Gruß PeterP

----------


## Siegbert

Lieber Gerd,

habe zurückliegend über meine Erfahrungen mit Taxotere (1. Versuch 4 Zyklen mit 35 mg/m², 2. Versuch bisher 3 Zyklen mit 30 mg/m²) berichtet und komme mit den Nebenwirkungen bei der niedriger dosierten Chemo inzwischen ganz gut klar. PSA und Ostase marschieren in die richtige Richtung. Ich berichte Ende der kommenden Woche (nach Erhalt der aktuellen Laborwerte) gerne über den 3. Zxklus der 2. Taxotere-Runde und melde mich dann auch Dir.
Nach nunmehr fast 7 Jahren Kampf mit Hochs und Tiefs träume ich von Deinen 11 Jahren. Über die geringe Chance bei einem GS von 5+4= 9 bin ich mir natürlich bewusst.
Im Moment sehe ich zur niedrig dosierten Taxotere-Chemo keine Alternative. Es war übrigens nicht ganz einfach, unsere gemeinsame Onkologin von der niedrigeren Dosierung zu überzeugen. Zumindest die Ärztin der Tagesklinik sieht das inzwischen anders und freut sich mit mir über die viel geringeren Negativwirkungen.
Bin morgen mit meiner besseren Hälfte im Krankenhaus HP zur Gallenstein-OP. Sicherlich ein nicht vergleichbares Problemchen, aber auch ganz schön aufregend.
Wie gesagt, ich melde mich.

Beste Grüße aus der Nachbarschaft


Siegbert

----------


## MichaelF

Hallo Zusammen,

ich kann mich den positiven Worten von PeterP und Siegbert nur anschließen. Ich habe derzeit 7 Chemos (Taxotere 60mg/1x wö, drei Wochen, dann 1 Woche Pause) hinter mir. Dazu läuft noch die dreifache Hormonblockade (alles im Profil ersichtlich) und eine 2. Chemo, da ich Rheumapatient bin mit MTX/Azulfidine/Prednisolon 5mg.
An meinem Verlauf ist zu sehen das die Therapien gut anschlagen - ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Natürlich ist das ganze kein zuckerschlecken, aber bei dem Ergebnis kann man einiges (die Nebenwirkungen sind von den vorgenannten schon komplett erwähnt) wegstecken.
Ich denke sehr, sehr wichtig ist eine positive Einstellung zu diesen Therapien und der Glaube das es funktioniert - dann noch ein bisschen Glück dazu.............
Das ganze Paket - Körper und Seele - (es gibt inzwischen sehr gute Onko-
Psychologen) muss richtig geschnürt sein - dann paßts.
Bin gerne bereit meine Erfahrungen - auch die Probleme - mitzuteilen. Das sollte dann aber besser telefonisch erfolgen Tel. 089/674414 - am besten nach 19Uhr.
Weiterhin alles Gute und guten Verlauf an alle!!!!!!
MichaelF

----------


## Gerd Unterstenhöfer

Lieber Bernt,
lieber Dieter,
lieber Jörg,
lieber Michael,
lieber Peter,
lieber Siegbert,

es bewegt mich richtig, von so vielen so viele wohlmeinende Informationen und Ratschläge zu erhalten. Ich bedanke mich bei jedem von Euch sehr herzlich.

Zur Sache möchte ich noch einmal feststellen, dass ich 
h e u t e  entschlossen bin, mir keine Chemotherapie an zu tun.  Das heißt allerdings nicht, dass ich dieses Thema nicht noch eingehend mit meiner Onkologin besprechen werde.  Ich werde in diesem Gespräch auch allen Argumenten nachgehen, die Ihr mir geliefert habt.

Zu gegebener Zeit werde ich gerne berichten, wie die Dinge sich bei mir entwickeln.

Herzliche Grüße

Gerd

----------


## Urologe

> Nun habe ich soeben noch mal die Ausführungen von Brad W. Guess zum Thema Chemotherapie bei Prostatakrebs:  Wozu überhaupt? gelesen, die Ralf übersetzt und ins Forum gestellt hat.  Da heißt es auf S. 2:
>  
> "Der zweite Vorteil, der bei der  Anwendung von Docetaxel, verglichen mit Mitoxantron, bei Männern mit fortgeschrittenem PK beobachtet wurde, war eine Verbesserung der Lebensqualität."
> 
> Dieser Vorteil ergibt sich aber lediglich aus dem Vergleich eines Medikaments mit erwiesenermaßen vielfältigen und heftigen Negativwirkungen mit einem solchen, dessen Negativwirkungen nicht ganz so vielfältig und heftig sind.
> Und dann behauptet Guess: 
> 
> "Es ist wohlbekannt, dass unbehandelter fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs die Lebensqualität eines Mannes ruiniert, oft für viele Monate oder sogar Jahre, bevor er der Erkrankung erliegt."
> 
> ...


Hallo Gerd,

erstmal Glückwunsch zu diesem langen bisherigen Verlauf.

Verbesserung der Lebensqualität: sehe ich doch recht oft bei ausgeprägt meastasierten Erkrankungen starke Knochenschmerzen - hier wird oft vom Hausarzt dann Durogesic (Morphin) verschrieben.
Unter Taxotere sind dann ganz häufig keine Schmerzmittel oder nur leichte, mit weniger Nebenwirkung erforderlich, so dass die Gesamtsumme Wirkung/Nebenwirkung dann in der Tat eine bessere Lebensqualität zur Folge hat.

Gruss
fs

----------


## Gerd Unterstenhöfer

Lieber fs,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche und Deinen Kommentar.  Deine Ausführungen über die Phase, in der starke metastasenbedingte Schmerzen auftreten, überzeugen mich auch.  Aber  wie ist das in der symptomfreien Zeit davor?

Kannst Du mir auf der Grundlage Deiner reichen Erfahrungen bestätigen, dass ich während der symptomfreien Zeit die höhere Lebensqualität erwarten kann, falls ich auf Chemotherapie mit ihrer lebensverlängernden Wirkung verzichte?

Herzliche Grüße

Gerd

----------


## Urologe

... ich perönlich bin der Meinung, dass ein Medikament bei 1 Gramm Tumor besser wirken muss als bei 100 Gramm, und daher für frühzeitigen Einsatz (zumal dann oft mit geringerer Dosis und Nebenwirkung gearbeitet werden kann)

Gruss
fs

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Gerd,

ich möchte auch noch etwas zum Thema beitragen. Am 3.10.06 habe ich den Beitrag "Meine Pk-Historie" ins Forum gesetzt. 

Heute hatte ich meinen vorletzten, d.h. 11. Behandlungstag. Gegenüber meinen obigen Ausführungen hat sich nichts geändert. Leider war die Resonanz für mich sehr unbefriedigend.

Am 21.9. war ich zu einem Vortrag über den hormonrefraktären PK bei der SHG Stuttgart. Vortragender war der leitende Oberarzt für Hämathologie und Onkologie des Katharinenhospitals Stuttgart, Dr. Schleicher.

Ein paar wichtige Punkte habe ich mir notiert:
Dr. Schleicher empfiehlt die leichte Chemo mit Taxotere, wie ich sie mache, nur für geschwächte Patienten.nur etwa jeder 2. spricht auf die Taxotere-Therapie an.bei Volltherapie sollte der PSA-Wert nach 6 Anwendungen um 60-80 % gefallen sein.Lymphknotenmetastasen sprechen auf die Chemo nach einem kürzeren Zeitraum an als Knochenmetastasen.Ich hatte nach der 6. Anwendung einen Rückgang des PSA um über 80 %. Genauere Angaben stehen in meinem Profil.

Für deine Entscheidung wünsche ich dir ein "glückliches Händchen".

Werner

----------


## WinfriedW

> .
> ...
> Ansonsten bin ich in guten Händen, nämlich bei der Prof. Elke Jäger vom Krankenhaus Nord-West in Frankfurt.
> ...


Lieber Gerd Unterstenhöfer,

so wie ich gestrickt bin, habe ich den Namen *"Prof. Elke Jäger"* in Google eingegben und bin auf folgenden Beitrag des WDR gestoßen:

*Immuntherapie - Die vierte Säule der Krebstherapie*

Hast du dich denn mal mit Frau Prof. Elke Jäger über Immuntherapie und Tumorvakzinierung unterhalten, was bei unserer Erkrankung heutzutage machbar ist? Evtl. auch im Rahmen eines Therapieversuches mit nicht zugelassenen Medikamenten?

Meinst du, ich sollte mich mal um einen Termin bei Frau Prof. Elke Jäger bemühen? 

Dumme Frage am Rande: Spricht sie mit dem gemeinen Fußfolk bzw. bist du privat versichert?

Gruß Winfried

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Werner,

auch ich habe den Vortrag gehört und möchte ergänzen:
1. Dr. Schleicher hält die "normale" (schwere) Chemo für bedeutend wirkungsvoller.
2. Thalidomid (Contergan) sieht er als riskanter an, als eine Chemo, der Vorteil ist durch keine Studie belegt.
3. Die Langzeitwirkung der Chemo ist recht begrenzt.
Der Vortrag war sehr informativ, konnte aber meiner Skepsis über Sinn und Unsinn einer Chemo für mich nicht mindern. 




> ...Leider war die Resonanz für mich sehr unbefriedigend...


Welche Ergebnisse haben Dir die umfangreichen Untersuchungen von Prof. Dr. Bonkhoff gebracht? Hast Du eine DNA-Zytometrie aus Deinem RPE-Material machen lassen? 

Deine RPE + Bestrahlung waren wohl nicht so optimal, obwohl von wirklichen Spezialisten ausgeführt. Du hast sehr früh mit der 1HB begonnen und konntest den PSA-Verlauf der ST nicht genügend beobachten. 
Du hast Recht, wenn HB, dann 3HB. 
Erst Deine HB hat für einen starken PSA-Abfall gesorgt, Dein T ist optimal unten und trotzdem steigt der PSA unter 3HB. Du setzt Casodex ab (nach 21 Monaten Einnahme) - warum? Bei dem bekannten Umkehreffekt sollte der PSA fallen, er steigt aber weiter, bei T 0,03, steigt noch weiter auf 3,27 unter Proscar. Keine pathologischen Gewebeveränderungen im Bereich der ehemaligen (bestrahlten) Prostataloge sind feststellbar, also doch kein Rezidiv und Verdacht auf LK-Metastasen. 
Meine Frage, als Laie: kann es sein, dass die HB bei fehlender Prostata langfristig nicht so gut wirkt? Kannst Du von irgendwelchen Wirkungen über die gewagten Thalidomid- und Celebrex-Einnahme berichten? Celebrex hat bei mir vermutlich den stärksten PSA-Abfall in der kürzeren Vergangenheit von 3,74 am 29.03.06 auf 1,08 am 26.04.06 verursacht (oder beeinflusst?). Ohne sonstige Medikamentenänderungen. 

Du schreibst, Du würdest Dich über eine rege Diskussion freuen, an meinen eigenen Erfahrungen - ich bin kein Befürworter von RPE bei hohem GS und PSA und von Bestrahlung und Chemo - ist das Forum leider nicht interessiert, auch beschließen meine bescheidenen Beiträge oft die Diskussion, obwohl wir doch alle an den Erfahrungen, auch negativen, lernen wollen.

Ich hoffe, Du hast langfristig Erfolg mit Deiner Chemo, der PSA-Abfall ist ja leider nicht alles. Wir können uns ja am nächsten Donnerstag bei der SHG zusammen setzen. Dort ist auch ein Mitbetroffener mit recht hohem steigenden PSA (100 oder 200), der auch befragt werden kann und aus verständlichen Gründen nicht sehr zufrieden mit seiner Chemo ist (auch nach RPE).

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

es dürfte bei Dir ja nicht so gut ausschaun´, wenn Du Dich für eine Imuntherapie oder für Ernährungsumstellung oder einen Gang zum Heilpraktiker interessierst  :Blinzeln: 
Wir haben ja schon früher darüber gesprochen, die Überlegungen wären oft vor Therapiebeginng sinnvoll. Was macht Deine MPC-Recherchen, ich nehme es regelmäßig, seit dem Du Dich im Forum damit beschäftigt hast. Vielleicht hilft es wirklich unseren Knochen? Verdauungsmäßig bekommt es mir mit großen Apfel- und Birnenmengen sehr gut.

Es wäre auch von großem Interesse, was Schorschel von seiner Imuntherapie erzählen könnte.

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo HansiB!

Heilpraktiker, so weit bin ich noch nicht, aber vielleicht komme ich auch da noch hin. Immerhin spritze ich mir Mistellektin. Früher hatte ich dazu eine ablehnende Position. Mein Hausarzt überzeugte mich davon, dass Mistel auch dann wirkt, wenn der Patient nicht daran glaubt. Um ehrlich zu sein, ich glaube zunehmend, mein Hausarzt irrt in diesem Fall.

Die bunten Kügelchen erproben wir jetzt aus ethischen Gründen erst mal an unseren Karter, denn Menschenversuche sind seit dem letzten Weltkrieg in Deutschland verpönt.

MCP nehme ich seit zwei Wochen.

Winfried

----------


## Gerd Unterstenhöfer

Lieber Winfried,

ja, ich habe mich nicht nur mit Frau Jäger über Vakzinierung unterhalten, sondern auch an einer entsprechenden Studie teilgenommen. Über die Ergebnisse werde ich mich anläßlich meines nächsten Termins mit ihr informieren.

Selbstverständlich kannst Du einen Termin mit Frau Jäger machen.

Ich bin zwar privat versichert, aber nach Erfahrungen von einer ganzen Reihe anderer Mitglieder unserer SHG macht Frau Jäger nicht den gerinsten Unterschied zwischen Privatpatienten und Gesetztlich Versicherten.

Herzliche Grüße

Gerd

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Dass mit Hilfe von Taxotere das PSA lange unter Kontrolle gehalten werden kann, sieht man z.B. an der PK Historie von Ric Martens:
> http://www.ric-masten.net/Prostate.Series.html





> ...Well, I really wasn't expecting miracles. And I didn't get one. During my 12 weeks of doing nothing, except watching my diet, my PSA jumped from 0.68 on 10/02/06 to 8.0 on 12/29/06. And in that same period the CEA jumped from 11.4 to 20.6. Therefore, I am going back to *Low Dose DES 3 mg/day*, Warfarin 2mg for 6 weeks. DES never drove my PSA down but it slowed the rise for almost 3 years. Of course if things keep climbing rapidly I'll return to Taxotere. ...


*Was ist eigentlich DES ??*

WW

----------


## Berntt

DES ist Diethylstilbestrol. Es ist ein Art Östrogenabkömmling.
In Deutschland m.E. nicht mehr erhältlich.

Gruss Bernt

----------


## Berntt

ich hatte Ric vor ca. 2 Jahren angemailt und die Frage nach DES gestellt. Er antwortete:
-----------

DES (Diethylstilbestrol)  I do Low Dose 3 mg/d with 2/mg Warferin to keep 
the blood thin as there is a bit of a clotting problem with DES. Never been 
a problem for me. Up until about 25 years ago it was the gold standard in 
fighting PC. It used to be prescribed in 5mg/d but that seemed to a bit 
high causing clotting problems in about 25% of the men who used it.. I have 
been using it for almost two years now and my numbers still look pretty 
good. DES is a very cheap medication and so Eli Lilly quit offering it for 
sale (no money in it) and I have to go to my local compounding Pharmacy to 
get my supply  a months supply for about $45.00.

----------

